
Show HN: HTML5 DOM in PHP (with included query selectors) - ivopetkov
https://github.com/ivopetkov/html5-dom-document-php
======
ivopetkov
Hi folks. I would like to share this library of mine. I've been using,
improving and optimizing it for the last year and a half. I think it turns out
great. I hope it will be useful for you too. Any suggestions and
recommendations are welcome.

